# Remote Start in '17 Cruze LS



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

ajb62787 said:


> I recently bought a 2017 Cruze LS and would like to know if a kit needs to be purchased in order to use the remote start or does I just need to purchase new keyfobs in order to use the remote start?


Aftermarket or factory remote start?


----------



## ajb62787 (Feb 13, 2018)

I want to go with purchasing the Factory remote start (GM Part No. 84150286) over the aftermarket


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

ajb62787 said:


> I want to go with purchasing the Factory remote start (GM Part No. 84150286) over the aftermarket


I would say the whole kit, Most companies don't just give you the feature on the lower trim car and let you buy a key fob and it magically works. Were you installing it or a dealership? If dealership, ensure they will allow you to buy it cheaper and hand carry it in vs forcing whatever they want you to pay at parts counter plus tax.

https://www.gmpartsdirect.co/oem-parts/gm-remote-start-kit-84150286


----------



## ajb62787 (Feb 13, 2018)

I would like to have the dealership install it for me. I received a call from Koons Chevrolet in Baltimore and they wanted $275 (Kit)+ Tax + $194.25 Labor. 
I checked the dealership on Chevrolet’s website for that Part Number and they wanted $275 (Kit)+Tax +$30 Dealer Installation at a Chevrolet dealership just across the Pennsylvania line.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

ajb62787 said:


> I would like to have the dealership install it for me. I received a call from Koons Chevrolet in Baltimore and they wanted $275 (Kit)+ Tax + $194.25 Labor.
> I checked the dealership on Chevrolet’s website for that Part Number and they wanted $275 (Kit)+Tax +$30 Dealer Installation at a Chevrolet dealership just across the Pennsylvania line.


Yeah VA and MD dealerships suck. When I lived in NoVa I took my Subaru all the way to Cherry Hill NJ if feasible. If you are up for the drive, take the drive.


----------



## ajb62787 (Feb 13, 2018)

Thanks Merc6. I thought something was way off of how the Maryland dealership wanted $500 for everything and the Pennsylvania dealership just wants $325.

Is New Jersey a tad bit cheaper than Pennsylvania or right around that ballpark amount?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

ajb62787 said:


> Thanks Merc6. I thought something was way off of how the Maryland dealership wanted $500 for everything and the Pennsylvania dealership just wants $325.
> 
> Is New Jersey a tad bit cheaper than Pennsylvania or right around that ballpark amount?


You would have to price it out on money vs the drive there and back. For me I was stationed at JB MDL in NJ and that dealership was minutes away from Subaru of America headquarters and my hotel of choice in Mt Laurel. If it could wait, I would take it on drill weekend. As of right now the local dealers for Subaru are just as iffy. My Chevy dealer luckily wasn't as bad to deal with.


----------



## ajb62787 (Feb 13, 2018)

Well I purchased the part and the dealer installation charge upfront by using the Chevrolet Accessories website and the Chevy dealership in Oxford, PA called and said that we're refusing to service your vehicle unless I'm willing to pay an unspecified additional charge on top of the installation charge citing "You are a Maryland resident and you're bringing your vehicle to our Pennsylvania dealership to get the remote start installed. We have the authorization as the dealership of choice to charge an additional amount as you're not a Pennsylvania resident."


----------

